# first post



## paulgalactic (May 25, 2006)

i'm now to the site, as well as the art.  i have been actively practicing for 7 months now.  I have no belt, I have no teacher. i have che. and I've met Che, I have also gained knoledge from 5 animal spirits; the butterfly, dragonfly,owl,cheetah,dog(sibieran huskey).  I'm considering going to the shao-lin temple to train (in phoenix) yet i'm a lil discouraged in that i sent them an email introducing myself and asking if there was a way to counter the expence of school. I asked for a job because i want to eventually make the art my livelyhood.  I've been given a gift from Che, and through the dragonfly, an invention, a wepon. i offered to share it with the temple even though i have yet to file for patent.  I speak the truth I am a dragonlibra. I joined Martial art talk. because i'm trying to decide where i will train outside of my moms house. I'm considerind jeet kune do, ninjitsu, and also the shao-lin temple still.  I would go anywhere in the world if i believed that is where i should train and had a sponsor. I think many schools are like universities they have knoledge but money becomes more important then the art and spirituallity. I don't want a free ride just some help.  I have a job and will pay to study somewhere in town but Where?????????????


----------



## Kacey (May 25, 2006)

First of all, welcome to MT, and happy posting.

Secondly, without a little more information (maybe narrow it down to a region within a country?) it's going to be hard for people to help you find classes.  My best suggestion would be to try community colleges, recreation centers, YMCAs, etc, as the places most likely to have affordable classes; however, I don't know that you're going to be able to find a class or club that will offer you a job to pay for your training, or sponsor you, as a beginner - but I wish you luck in your quest.


----------



## Swordlady (May 25, 2006)

Hi Paul, welcome to MT.    You certainly came to the right place for some guidance in your quest for training.

Can you please tell us a little more about your own training?  Who is Che, and what exactly are you practicing?

As Kacey just stated, it will be difficult for you to find an in-school job to help pay for your training.  You said that you are living in your mom's house, so I guess that you are still in school?  Maybe you can get a part-time job to help pay for classes.  I'm sure there are a number of places in Phoenix for you to check out.  Good luck in your search, and don't hesitate to ask for help if needed.


----------



## Henderson (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (May 25, 2006)

Hello, You may want to consider do martial arts part-time and work full-time until you have more experience of the different martial arts. To give you an idea of what you may want to develop into.

Judo is always a good place to start. Learning how to fall and throws.....just my opinion here.....Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Enjoy yourself! :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome

More info would help and what or who is Che?


----------



## Lisa (May 26, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## mantis (May 26, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> i'm now to the site, as well as the art. i have been actively practicing for 7 months now. I have no belt, I have no teacher. i have che. and I've met Che, I have also gained knoledge from 5 animal spirits; the butterfly, dragonfly,owl,cheetah,dog(sibieran huskey). I'm considering going to the shao-lin temple to train (in phoenix) yet i'm a lil discouraged in that i sent them an email introducing myself and asking if there was a way to counter the expence of school. I asked for a job because i want to eventually make the art my livelyhood. I've been given a gift from Che, and through the dragonfly, an invention, a wepon. i offered to share it with the temple even though i have yet to file for patent. I speak the truth I am a dragonlibra. I joined Martial art talk. because i'm trying to decide where i will train outside of my moms house. I'm considerind jeet kune do, ninjitsu, and also the shao-lin temple still. I would go anywhere in the world if i believed that is where i should train and had a sponsor. I think many schools are like universities they have knoledge but money becomes more important then the art and spirituallity. I don't want a free ride just some help. I have a job and will pay to study somewhere in town but Where?????????????



oh great.. new people again!!!
jk
welcome
and enjoy posting here... MT is pretty cool (as long as you're away from the scary study) MUAHAHAH

welcome


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2006)

Paul welcome and I agree with the earlier post break it down a little more so we can be complete in our answers.
Terry


----------



## paulgalactic (May 26, 2006)

I'm in phoenix AZ for starters. I am not in school, I am 29, A believer in God Almighty creator of all things in the Universe of Infinity,  of pre-destiny, and that everything from the smallest to the largest happens for a reason.   I believe Che to be a spirit.  I have communicater with several spirits.  some of witch have been muses if you will.  The word che is also, as most of you probably know, used to describe ones inner strength.  6 months ago (one month after Che came to me) I crashed on my mountain bike twice in one night the second time got me good and I broke my wrist.  the emergency room put me in a sling and the next day i went to see a hand specialist.  the doctor was a quack yet known as one of the top surgeons in the state.  I dont think he even looked or listened to what i had to say.  he suggested a cast and a MRI.  and left the room to talk to his next patient. the nurse was very curt she started manhandling my wrist. IT hurt and I asked three times for a moment to streatch it out. each time she was very rude and would not let go of my hand.  Within five minutes my opposite wrist (the left) began to feel very tensed.  I knew in my heart that the cast had to go so I went to a different Emergency room to have it removed.  they suggested i return to the specialist. I did no such thing within a week i was useing my butterfly knife with my right and by two weeks my first  set of small chucks by three weeks I was back to a job that required quite extensive use of both hands.  This is not the first but a very small part of the miracle I expierince every day. I dont need to be schooled in the arts,  My wish is to explore, and to spar.  everyone has there own beliefs I believe that I've met the spirit that the old master met when he went to the cave in the beginning of what we now refer to as martial art. I want to tell my story to people that will appreciate it. and I want to patent a wepon.  I am no master but believe me when i say that I am no beginner.  My Skill, strength and stamina seem to double on a weekly basis. And I will tell my story from the beginning and including what I have learned from each of the five animal spirits i mentioned.  Starting tomarrow.  my question as to the school i should attend is sincere and there are many in Phoenix. I Want to Fight Professoinally. I am currently submitting applications for employment to pay for school. I reciently gave up a job that I liked making good money and moved back to Moms. if i had it to do over again i'd do the exact same thing based on what i learned in the few days i missed costing me the job. Thank You All for your feedback and taking the time to read my tread. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 27, 2006)

Paul,

Welcome to MT! You sound like a decent, and seriously dedicated individual. I hope you find what you are seeking, but more importantly, I hope what you need, seeks and finds you.

I am going to try and give you some advice. At the risk of being admonished by some of the more particular moderators here, I am going to be open and honest with you about what I believe you should do. If you don't like my advice, or don't want to follow it, then simply ignore this post, and move on - - no hard feelings.  





			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I have no teacher.


By all means, get one!



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> i have che... The word che is also, as most of you probably know, used to describe ones inner strength.


Typically, Martial Artists spell this term "Chi" or "Ki" which is why others here did not recognize what you were talking about.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I joined Martial art talk. because i'm trying to decide where i will train outside of my moms house. I'm considerind jeet kune do, ninjitsu, and also the shao-lin temple still.


It is good that you joined Martial Talk to seek help. You will likely find many diverse opinions and expriences among the members here. You mentioned "Jeet Kune Do" which I'm sure you know was the concept developed by Bruce Lee. I will offer you a quote from Bruce Lee as a guide to help you in how to proceed in your quest for a Martial Art school.

"Empty Your Cup!"

You seem to be filled with knowledge. This knowledge, whatever the source, and no matter how perfect it might be, will interfere with your ability to receive new knowledge from a genuine Martial Art Master. Don't go to these schools with your ideas, inventions, and self-discovered knowledge. Empty your cup, and make room for what they have to offer you.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I dont need to be schooled in the arts, My wish is to explore, and to spar. everyone has there own beliefs I believe that I've met the spirit that the old master met when he went to the cave in the beginning of what we now refer to as martial art.


If you don't need to be schooled, then why seek a school?  Be modest; be humble; start as a student. Keep your personal, spiritual visions private in the beginning. You will do well to listen, learn, and absorb what others around you have experienced. You already know what your experiences are, thus, to speak of them means you want others to learn from what you know. Be the student first, and a teacher later.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I am no master.


I am glad to hear you realize this. I am a master, I hold the title of Chief Master, and the rank of 6th Dan in Taekwondo (I have black belt degrees in other disciplines as well). My advice to you is to put all of your self-discovered knowledge in a safe place in the back of your mind. Save it for when you have a Black Belt's level of training to compare it with, then bring it forth to create a complete understanding of the Martial Art as only you have experienced it.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I am 29, A believer in God Almighty creator of all things in the Universe of Infinity, of pre-destiny, and that everything from the smallest to the largest happens for a reason.


I am 46, a believer in God Almighty, and I too believe that everything happens for a reason. Therefore, I hope that you realize that you joined Martial Talk, posted your messages, and I read your messages and replied for a reason. Please take this old Masters advice - Empty Your Cup, and speak no further of it to your new instructors until you attain your Black Belt (or equivalent level). Share your thoughts, ideas, and experiences with others here on MT as much as you like, but approach your quest for a Martial Art School as a fresh, new student with a clean slate, and an empty cup!

Good Luck! :asian: 
Chief Master D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## green meanie (May 27, 2006)

Welcome! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cirdan (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck.

My advice: relax and allow yourself to keep it simple for a few months as you explore the basics.

An old favourite saying of mine is that with both feet on the ground you are standing put. With both in the air you lose control.


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## paulgalactic (May 27, 2006)

Thank you For telling me what i needed to hear.  I will take your advice when i decide on a teecher.  I do feel compelled to tell my story as well and will continue to do so.  And if it wasn't for your input it's likely that i wouldn't learn nearly as much as i want to in school. I't will be difficult for me to start as a white belt.  SO a special thanks to Last Fearner for helping me to realize that its likely that I probably have things to learn as a white belt, a Yellow Belt,  and on up through the ranks.  also for the spelling lesson haha @ me It's a good thing you don't have to be smart to learn martial arts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk  ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 28, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> i'm now to the site, as well as the art. i have been actively practicing for 7 months now. I have no belt, I have no teacher. i have che. and I've met Che, I have also gained knoledge from 5 animal spirits; the butterfly, dragonfly,owl,cheetah,dog(sibieran huskey). I'm considering going to the shao-lin temple to train (in phoenix) yet i'm a lil discouraged in that i sent them an email introducing myself and asking if there was a way to counter the expence of school. I asked for a job because i want to eventually make the art my livelyhood. I've been given a gift from Che, and through the dragonfly, an invention, a wepon. i offered to share it with the temple even though i have yet to file for patent. I speak the truth I am a dragonlibra. I joined Martial art talk. because i'm trying to decide where i will train outside of my moms house. I'm considerind jeet kune do, ninjitsu, and also the shao-lin temple still. I would go anywhere in the world if i believed that is where i should train and had a sponsor. I think many schools are like universities they have knoledge but money becomes more important then the art and spirituallity. I don't want a free ride just some help. I have a job and will pay to study somewhere in town but Where?????????????


 
Hey paul, welcome to martial talk.


----------



## paulgalactic (May 28, 2006)

I've always been interested in martial arts.  In fact I've spent most of my life upset with my mother for not putting me in karate and not buying me a drum set when I was young.  instead of letting me choose my extracarricular activities i was molded into a jock baseball, football, basketball, even archery, fishing, swimming/diving... but not what i asked for over and over. As I got older this was something that i never addressed to myself typical rebellious teen i guess. Break dancing was popular and I remember trying to do head spins and backspins @ about 7-8.  I believe that this started my back problem of scoliosis.  I was diverted from my interest in karate to little league baseball. And i was a pitcher...I went to the library and bought a book on how to pitch.  9 years old and throwing curve balls,sliders,knuckle balls, my fastball was a lil below average.  i was told by coaches that your not supposed to through curveballs till your older but I didn't listen. I enjoyed watching batters dodge a pitch that became a strike.  I put everything I had into every pitch tried to develop a good fastball but never did.  Instead I believe that i complicated the existing scoliosis and by the time it was diagnosed the chiropractor was unable to straighten me out.  I prayed to be like everyone else and i tried  to.  I always sit up straight and i was self-conscious about it most my life.  around a year ago I started popping my back by relaxing and tightening muscles.( My back has always been strong and my bench press week when i was lifting weights regularly i could dead lift 405lbs for 3 sets of three. the most i ever benched with no spot was 295 1 time.)  I dislocated my shoulder trying to straighten my back out. there was a spool of thread in my shoulder the spool separated from the thread---is the best way i can describe what I felt.  the side effect was frightening in that it pulled my back so tightly that i felt like if i released the tension off one muscle that my spinal chord would surely be severed.  I didn't sleep for two days and didn't go to work instead i balanced the tension out and could finally relax.  My back wasn't straight but it was better. I was the rear-ender this graced me with 3 months chiropractic care. I didn't know it but this was the beginning of my prayers being answered.  and it wasn't much longer before the Ki came to me and I began to see energy. 

 I am attempting to be brief in doing so leaving out a lot of what i consider to be important details.  Eventually I will fill them in and hopefully publish an autobiography. 

Ki was not the first spirit I've communicated with.  I had experiences with quigi boards when i was around 15-16 years old.  I had closed my eyes to them when it became too deep and every so often one would pester me.  Shortly after my unraveling one came to me named jesse he claimed to be In love with my Ex girlfriend and had me contact her to tell her not to marry Don. I left her a message and she still will not talk to me about it.  It freaked her out too much and she is uncomfortable talking to me since i know things that i shouldn't.  Anyway Jesse and I had a bit of a power-struggle and went our separate ways for the most part.  Jesse is a story in itself and I will write that another day.  if anyone is interested in hearing it email me and I will forward a draft to you upon completion. 

Spirit of the butterfly.  I lost my license, my car was stolen before being repossessed and after three driving with no licenses tickets. I got a studio apartment in the ghetto of phoenix near central bus station. I had a job running a machine that put together junk mail packets(shopwise).  the butterfly effect is alot like the movie to me.  I realized more clearly then ever the effects of my efforts pitching gave me today.  like stored potential energy I could see it green and blue/purple.  also physical manifestations in the form of white spots and black spots in different places on my body mainly the extremities. like tangled threads I learned how to let go and follow the flow.  My balance was poor and if I let go too far i would find myself on the floor.  Then i let go on the floor as well.  I recognized miracles in the smallest things objects walls counters chairs just seemed to be in exactly the place needed to pop this toe adjust that rib I developed a freeform kata my hands are extremely fast and I found that i could let them fly without thought process they would avoid contact in confined spaces> I was incredible to me i smashed the back of my left hand on a sharp corned of the counter the pain was excruciating and illusion-> it happened for a reason i could literally feel my chi crawling under my skin as the pain subsided.  I purchased my 1'st butterfly knife and it truly became an extension of my hands. I had learned the basics as a kid but nothing like what was happening. It was like acupuncture and I realize how they discovered the treatments.one night the knife flew out of my hand and stabbed me in the left foot. the day before i had dropped it on concrete dulling the tip thank God. I new it happened for a reason and it didn't hurt for long. I recognized the fly aspect of the knife and a pillow became its pin cushion. I broke it and got another.  the next check i got two more knifes one was a quality one i still have and another cheap one so i could do two at once.  I also got a small set of chucks /w chain and bearings. The next check I got a full size round pair.  I blew out three of the bearings the third bearing was the large chucks with the longer chain.  And I Broke my wrist right after i bought my second set.  I beat the crap out of myself on purpose and on accident and I do It a lot. that is how I've gotten to be so proficient with them.  I now have two pair of octagon ones with nylon cords unfortunately i'm about to snap my first cord. I just recently heard the be water my friend interview with bruce lee and it makes a lot of sense to me. for when i was in my apartment I became the apartment.


----------



## paulgalactic (May 31, 2006)

When in prison there was older Indian I used to tutor for his GED.  He taught me more then I taught him.  Of course at the time i didn't know it.  In a way He set the stage for me to better comprehend destiny.  He told me I was spiritually running through the woods. I was up until the beginning of my abstinence 7 months ago.   To me destiny is Understanding that to be here, now is meant to be. To understand destiny is to have a vision of purpose. Faith comes like a flood when you see in the clouds what destiny has waiting.  A star that stretches the entire sky, Becomes a sign;perhaps in a universe of infinity; the sign is for many.  What if it was for just one soul running through the woods? Would it make a difference? Upon understanding that; It is destiny that put my *** in this chair at this moment in space and time.  Pre-destiny became something that is real.  And creating a destiny that's already laid out before you became redundant and pointless.  better to embrace each moment as a miracle.  And it just makes sense to take each step with faith in the fulfillment of destiny.  The law of indirect effort tells us that in letting go we get a much better grip. In an indirect way ones destiny is under control, by faith, and by acceptance of the events that can be construed as tests, lessons, and rewards. when it was dark out and i was running in the woods i would run into trees and trip over branches.  it was destiny, it put my *** in this chair and i am thankful for every twig that has snapped beneath my foot and every scar my body has endured. I'm still in the woods. I've just learned that i see further by walking and when i need to move quickly it takes very little energy to move far.  I know where most the surrounding trees, branches and twigs are. This makes it much less painful.


----------



## paulgalactic (May 31, 2006)

A twig, A branch, A tree; I have been all Three. 
A Twig:  I've been stepped on.
A Branch: I've Gotten in the way of others.
A Tree: I've offered shade in the heat.


----------



## matt.m (May 31, 2006)

welcome and good luck with your search.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 5, 2006)

Butterfly Style... Is there such a thing...what about the style of the night owl...the cheetah...the huskie...the dragonfly.  is a Kata for each.  And if These styles and katas are not known to Us mortals. Maybe we should work together to descover them as well as what the other animals have to teach us.  I Am seeking an investor my claims are legitimate. And i will continue to tell my tale here @ martial talk. Unless asked to go elsewhrere:-].  I have a prototype wepon and anyone who would seriously consider investing to patent and market my invention is welcome to come see me.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 5, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I have a prototype wepon and anyone who would seriously consider investing to patent and market my invention is welcome to come see me.


 
What kind of weapon?


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jun 5, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> Butterfly Style... Is there such a thing...what about the style of the night owl...the cheetah...the huskie...the dragonfly.  is a Kata for each.  And if These styles and katas are not known to Us mortals. Maybe we should work together to descover them as well as what the other animals have to teach us.  I Am seeking an investor my claims are legitimate. And i will continue to tell my tale here @ martial talk. Unless asked to go elsewhrere:-].  I have a prototype wepon and anyone who would seriously consider investing to patent and market my invention is welcome to come see me.


I have spent much time contemplating millipede style. I suspect it would be a weaving kicking style, what with all those feet. I may write a paper someday on it, once I figure out if they wear Adidis or Nike.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 6, 2006)

If i said exactly what kind of wepon without a confidientiality agreement that would certainly make me out to be a fool.  to best describe it without unvailing it i would say it to be a ninja wepon based on the research iv'e done to assure one doesn't now exist.  it is a martial arts wepon that I promise you. and i was guided by a spiritual muse in creating it.  the spirit Ki, the same spirit that has been with us through the ages.  I have another muse that of the owl and this is an actual Ninja that is attached spiritually to the owl.  I'm working on the night owl Kata. The main hand positions have been revealed to me. I will share that with you now. Flatten your hands,  bend the index, middle and ring fingers at the knuckles to as close to a 90 as possible without bending or touching the three. From this possition there are many possible movements. extend the three flattening out  your hand, in a swooping motion bring your pinky and thumb tips together like the talons of an owl to catch its prey.  I have a wooden dowl the size of a cain. variations of this hand possition have taught me to use my cain like a sword. I have never held a samari sword, yet I have confidence in my ability to use one. The footwork is comming to me rapidly and with my next check i am going to purchase a full tang ninja sword set for  15 bucks I'm on a budget hahaha  I've gotten way ahead of myself by sharing things that are currently happening in my life with this post. i will roll back and fill in some of the blanks another day.

I susspect that a millipede may have trouble getting all his shoes on the right feet.  perhaps the instead they go barefoot and focus on each nervending in each toe.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 6, 2006)

http://sharpedgetrading.com/2_pc_ninja_sword_set.html <----thought I would share the site i plan to order from.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> http://sharpedgetrading.com/2_pc_ninja_sword_set.html <----thought I would share the site i plan to order from.



I hate to break it to you, bud...those swords aren't remotely useable by any stretch:








A more accurate terms for them would be *sword-like object*, or *SLO* for short.  Spend some time in the Sword Arts forum for a while and read the Stickied threads.  They'll give you a better idea of how _real_ swords are made.  And they cost considerably more than $15.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2006)

ok first as a member I would like to say welcome to martial talk

next    if you think you will not be able to start as a white belt dont bother to go to any school because you will never do any good there and will learn nothing

3rd  i thought Che died back in the 70's in South America

4th dont use that sword shown for anything other than a wall hanger it will break


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.swordcompany.com/sc-ftssgld1.html this is the set that I plan to get next.  the 15 dollar sword set i think of as a sword that i could throw and bang around.  better to break a 15 dollar sword then one of value.  the sit that i found the sword also had a variety of handmade swords http://sharpedgetrading.com/handmade_swords.html that are way out of my price range obviously i'd rather get one of them but i think I'll have to wait.

The most important lesson my dad taught me was one mans junk is anothers treasure.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 7, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> http://www.swordcompany.com/sc-ftssgld1.html this is the set that I plan to get next. the 15 dollar sword set i think of as a sword that i could throw and bang around. better to break a 15 dollar sword then one of value. the sit that i found the sword also had a variety of handmade swords http://sharpedgetrading.com/handmade_swords.html that are way out of my price range obviously i'd rather get one of them but i think I'll have to wait.
> 
> The most important lesson my dad taught me was one mans junk is anothers treasure.


 
If you want something to bang about, get a bokken. It is a properly balanced wooden sword with a price range of 10 bucks or so and up. Don`t train with wallhangers. Broke one as a kid myself just by swinging it.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> http://www.swordcompany.com/sc-ftssgld1.html this is the set that I plan to get next.  the 15 dollar sword set i think of as a sword that i could throw and bang around.  better to break a 15 dollar sword then one of value.  the sit that i found the sword also had a variety of handmade swords http://sharpedgetrading.com/handmade_swords.html that are way out of my price range obviously i'd rather get one of them but i think I'll have to wait.
> 
> The most important lesson my dad taught me was one mans junk is anothers treasure.



Paul...did you read the links I posted to you?  I don't think you quite understand where I'm coming from: *The swords you are planning to get are NOT useable!*  You can seriously HURT yourself if you try "banging them around".  Stainless steel is BRITTLE without the proper heat treat.  Those cheap stainless steel SLOs were NOT given the kind of heat treat needed for durability.  They are liable to BREAK at any given moment.  Nothing like trying to dig stainless steel shrapnel out of your body.  I've read WAY too many horror stories of people hurting themselves while trying to play backyard samurai with their $10 SLOs.  Not even the "full-tang" stainless steel katana pictured belong are useable for *real* sword work:






I used to own a set of those full-tang SLOs.  They resemble oversized kitchen knives, and handled like one.  No distal taper.  Poor balance.  Not to mention that the lacquered handle gets _really_ slick from a little sweat in your hands - which could send the sword _flying_ from a half-powered swing.

Have you ever handled a _real_ katana?  Or even a Paul Chen/Hanwei Practical katana?  REAL katana - even the cheapest ones like the PK - handle _very_ differently from those stainless steel SLO katana you see at the mall or on eBay.  They also feel _much_ nicer in your hands as well.

Swords are NOT playthings to be "banged around".  They are WEAPONS designed to cut human flesh, and they do their job WELL.  I lost track of the number of times I nicked my fingers - from simply _cleaning_ my swords.  In fact, I just cut myself again last Friday.  I was wiping down a wakizashi after cutting a tatami mat - and pressed down on the rag too hard.  Gave myself a nice shallow half-inch cut on my right thumb.  It wasn't deep at all, but it bled for several seconds and stung like crazy.  And it was something of a pain to have my thumb bandaged at class the following day.  Thankfully, the cut has pretty much closed up.

For your own safety, please do NOT try buying any kind of sword without the proper research - and certainly do NOT attempt to "play around" if you manage to get a hold of a sword.  Safety first!


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 7, 2006)

I promise to read up on swords.  and i thank you for your input Sword Lady.  I have a question for you. did you learn by useing the SLO?  and do you have any suggestions for one that doesn't have the money to buy a top of the line wepon?  I'm not out to chop people in half and I'm far from perfectly balance myself.  A Friend of mine has a high quality rapier that i've gotten to practice with quite a bit.  I learn from wepons and believe them to be an extention of me and i respect even stainless steel.  A stainless steel sword could be broken by a wooden stick in a fight aginst a master or even by accedent.  I don't plan to draw it to fight only to learn.  and for learning purpose i prefer a dull blade.  I actually have precision tape that i plan to use to dull the blade further.  I like the handles of the 3 sword set because they are like a nice kitchen knife, the metal makes contact with skin all the way. i have a german desighned kitchen knife that I toss around (don't take that too litterally please)  I have cut myself with it and i don't keep it too sharp either, not quite ready for that step.  But thanks again for taking the time (and showing the concern) Maybe you have a good sword you would sell me at a great price ;-)  hope to hear from you again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2006)

Wooden boken.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk. Enjoy, learn, and teach others!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 8, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I have a question for you. did you learn by useing the SLO?


The very first sword I ever bought was an iaito (dull practice sword).  This was when I first started training in Yagyu Shinkage Ryu back in 1996.  So, no...I didn't use a SLO during any of my training.  Though most all of the swords I bought between 1996 and 2002 were SLOs, because I didn't know any better.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> and do you have any suggestions for one that doesn't have the money to buy a top of the line wepon?


As Bob said, get a bokken.  I wouldn't even recommend an iaito for you, since I don't know what you're going to do with it.  Even iaito could cause injury if you're not careful.  You can also hurt yourself with a bokken too, but at least it doesn't have an edge.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I'm not out to chop people in half


Glad to hear that.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> and I'm far from perfectly balance myself.


LOL - I was referring to the balance of the _sword_, NOT balancing myself. The point of balance (POB) is found by placing a finger on the flat end of the blade (NOT the edge!), and moving it until the sword is balanced on your finger.  Many European swords have a POB of approximately 4-5 inches past the guard of the sword.

Distal taper refers to the way a sword blade gradually gets narrower and thinner to its point.  A poorly made sword or SLO doesn't feel like it has the proper balance, because too much of the weight is either in the blade or the handle - and most likely it doesn't have any distal taper to speak of.

Of course the POB and distal taper on a katana would be different from a Euro sword.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I learn from wepons and believe them to be an extention of me and i respect even stainless steel.  A stainless steel sword could be broken by a wooden stick in a fight aginst a master or even by accedent. I don't plan to draw it to fight only to learn.  and for learning purpose i prefer a dull blade.  I actually have precision tape that i plan to use to dull the blade further.


How are you learning anything about weapons, if you don't have any formal training whatsoever?  What are you using as a frame of reference?  Weapons training of any kind can't be learned from just reading books or watching videos.

And I repeat: Most all stainless steel SLOs are _not_ viable for any kind of use.  It doesn't matter how sharp or dull it is.  You would be playing with fire if you even think about using a cheap stainless steel SLO for any kind of "training".



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I like the handles of the 3 sword set because they are like a nice kitchen knife, the metal makes contact with skin all the way.


But swords are NOT simply oversized kitchen knives!  I used to _own_ a set of those SLOs.  Did you even bother reading my personal assessment of them in my previous post to you?  They feel NOTHING like a real katana.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> i have a german desighned kitchen knife that I toss around (don't take that too litterally please)  I have cut myself with it and i don't keep it too sharp either, not quite ready for that step.


I'm almost after to ask you what exactly you're doing with that kitchen knife. Whatever it is, please stop before you  seriously hurt yourself.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> But thanks again for taking the time (and showing the concern) Maybe you have a good sword you would sell me at a great price ;-)  hope to hear from you again.


You're welcome.  But I'm not going to sell anything to you anytime soon, especially because of your lack of training.  I don't want you to become another statistic.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL I'll buy a Boken... I'm convinced...My wooden dowl is pretty balanced and even has a bit of a curve to it...it was straight but i use it alot. And i got to ask did you look at the hand made swords what about one like this http://sharpedgetrading.com/damascus_handmade_katana_in_gift_box_closeout_.html  if i save my pennies i bet i could get it.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 8, 2006)

I`d advice you to practice under a teacher and use a bokken for a few months before getting any other kind of practice sword. Many clubs have deals with smiths that make traditional swords and you can get a good iaito this way. You won`t need a shiken (sharp sword) until you are at least dan level.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 9, 2006)

God himself came to a thief and told him to stop stealing and everything will be ok.  The thief knew no other way of life. So the thief continued to steal.  The thief wanted to obey but lacked the faith that he would be provided for. three days later the thief met a man who hired him to do a job.  The thief took the job and decided that in two weeks he would stop stealing for he would have a pay check.  As it turned out The thief never finished his two weeks.  Went to jail instead where the preacher man could teach him about God.  When the preacher heard the story it bothered him.  He had never been approached by God the way the thief described. Then the devil reminded the preacher not to trust a thief.  With that settled the preacher went home and prayed for a man who knew God.  And The thief repented and realized that He is being provided for. 

I Have teachers...not of the flesh.  I will go to class as a white belt but not if it means i shouldn't listen to my muse.  Better to anger a man then anger a muse if you ask me.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> LOL I'll buy a Boken... I'm convinced...My wooden dowl is pretty balanced and even has a bit of a curve to it...it was straight but i use it alot. And i got to ask did you look at the hand made swords what about one like this http://sharpedgetrading.com/damascus_handmade_katana_in_gift_box_closeout_.html  if i save my pennies i bet i could get it.



Hm...no indication about *who* made this sword.  Personally, I would be very wary about a buying a sword - if I don't know who made it.  I would go through a *reputable* dealer, where the quality control would be much better.


----------



## RichK (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and enjoy. For banging a sword, please use a boken or even shinai if you are thinking of BANGING a sword with someone else.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 10, 2006)

I heard you say "your crazy paul" does it make me insane to write about it?


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 10, 2006)

dragonfly----------------10years ago I was hiking to a friends in a high desert on the western slope of Colorado. It was about a five mile walk and I had with me a 32 ounce Hawaiian punch which was gone by the end of the first mile. About three quarters of the way there was the first shade. Three small trees.  At each Tree was a swarm of Dragonflies Each about 2 inches in length. There was red ones and also blue, They were vibrant. I joined them in the shade and they welcomed me. They would fly in and out of the shade as if to show the shimmer of their scales.  I remember How I would extend a finger to almost any individual one and they would land for a few moments before taking flight again. I drank water from a creek about 200 yards from the trees. I&#8217;ve never been bitten by one I just found out the other day that they bite. The animal is a inspiration to my creativity And they represent My personal Zodiac Signs.  Libra is a water sign and the dragonfly is a sign of nearby water. my other zodiac the dragon Is pretty self explanatory. My weapon is named a dragonfly and The animal has inspired another invention that is not a weapon.  I sent in a confidentiality form (with a description of the later) to a company that works with inventors.  Testing the company out and find out if they actually will back a broke inventor hahaha. Chances are I will have to come up with the funding to do an official patent search and application If that is the case I&#8217;m sure I will find someone with money that would like to make some more. I got a new job no more Taco Bell!!!!! Its for an engineering company in a Machine shop that Machines rubber and steel parts, Perhaps that is for a reason...I chose to write about the Dragonfly because in the timeline of events my realization of the Dragonfly spirit came after the butterfly and Before the cheetah. Thank you for reading my thread.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not getting a sword any time soon. Instead a boken, a set of sais, and a rapier.  then after a few months practice A katana.  I'm also starting Kung Fu class next week. And i now have medical benifits so at least if i cut myself i can get stitches.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 11, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I'm not getting a sword any time soon. Instead a boken, a set of sais, and a rapier. then after a few months practice A katana. I'm also starting Kung Fu class next week. And i now have medical benifits so at least if i cut myself i can get stitches.


 
A Katana after a few months of home study will likely cost you more dearly than a few stitches. I can only hope we won`t   see posts typed one-handed by you in the near future.:waah:


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 12, 2006)

If one trained one time a week with a boken It would take 7 months to learn what one would learn training every day.  If the guy who trained every day had 15 percent more natural ability, trains harder, Sees Energy, Prays for knoledge of the art and believes himself to be destined. How much more do you think he would learn in one month then the guy who trained once a week going Formal martial art class? Now Add the Formal Class To the more Dedicated Man...Thats the person I See in the Mirror every day. Thank You For reading My Thread.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> If one trained one time a week with a boken It would take 7 months to learn what one would learn training every day.  If the guy who trained every day had 15 percent more natural ability, trains harder, Sees Energy, Prays for knoledge of the art and believes himself to be destined. How much more do you think he would learn in one month then the guy who trained once a week going Formal martial art class? Now Add the Formal Class To the more Dedicated Man...Thats the person I See in the Mirror every day. Thank You For reading My Thread.



Erm...come again?  I don't think I'm following your logic.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm afraid that I, too, didn't follow that line of logic very well....?


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 13, 2006)

now thats Funny because I don't understand what you don't understand.  Maybe a little more information would help?  Could you be a little more specific as to what you don't understand? 

I can elaborate: Tiger Woods didn't get so good at golf by practicing as much as the rest of the pros. How about Barry bonds...He had been playing in the majors for quite some time Then bam his Bat came alive...Bonds used to hit 10-20 a year. I bet he practiced a bit more then everyone else on his own.  Michael Jordan practiced before and after Team Practice.  He practiced After Games.  He wound his ankles every morning And focused on Basketball Basketball Basketball When he achieved  he focused basketball. He took a vacation and tried new things and still practiced basketball. There are many NBA players That could be like Mike if They would just do as Mike did. 

A few months will not make me an expert with a sword when I pick one up Duh. I've used Nunchakus every day for the last 5 Months with very few exceptions Maybe Two days, Still not Mike.  I think it would be Logical to say That I am much better Then just about anyone if they put in less then half the hours that I have Regardless of training Method. Not to mention the Spiritual Experiences That I have Every Day - of course it wouldn't be Logical to Add that into the equation If your Dr spock.  

The Reality of it is that I'm not seeking guidance or approval (Others inputs, views and suggestions are Appreciated even when not right for me/some are right for me)  I'm seeking Knowledge, Help (with my patent), Entertainment (I'm entertained).  I have a goal To write A journal That I Hope to one day transform to a publishable work. I have a goal to make Martial Arts my bread-winner. And More importantly I have a goal to Continue to Grow as an Individual spiritually.  I also have A goal to Teach others What I learn and Help others to learn on their own. And I believe That to me Part of my Destiny.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul, are you currently training at a particular school with an instructor or are you working at teaching yourself...?


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 13, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I can elaborate: Tiger Woods didn't get so good at golf by practicing as much as the rest of the pros. How about Barry bonds...He had been playing in the majors for quite some time Then bam his Bat came alive...Bonds used to hit 10-20 a year. I bet he practiced a bit more then everyone else on his own.  Michael Jordan practiced before and after Team Practice.  He practiced After Games.  He wound his ankles every morning And focused on Basketball Basketball Basketball When he achieved  he focused basketball. He took a vacation and tried new things and still practiced basketball. There are many NBA players That could be like Mike if They would just do as Mike did.



Notice a common theme about all these athletes you mentioned?  They all had _coaches_.  They were all trained in their respective sports.  Tiger Woods didn't just pick up a golf club one day and decide to win a championship.  Barry Bonds had to go through the minor leagues like everyone else.  He also received _coaching _from those more experienced than he.  Most all coaches and hitting instructors (if not all of them) were former major league ballplayers themselves.  Michael Jordan also had a coach.  He may have had talent for basketball, but he still needed someone to _teach_ him how to play correctly - and at a professional level.



			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> A few months will not make me an expert with a sword when I pick one up Duh.



No...but it *may* land you in the hospital if you're not careful.  Don't you know how ridiculously easy it is to cut yourself with a sword?  I've completely lost track of the number of horror stories I've heard of inexperienced folks playing around with swords, and end up cutting themselves.  Have you read about Don Rice on SFI?  He "self-trained" in a JSA for over 20 years.  He had *one* lapse in concentration - and almost lost his arm and his life.  Give his story a read: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53083




			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I've used Nunchakus every day for the last 5 Months with very few exceptions Maybe Two days, Still not Mike.  I think it would be Logical to say That I am much better Then just about anyone if they put in less then half the hours that I have Regardless of training Method. Not to mention the Spiritual Experiences That I have Every Day - of course it wouldn't be Logical to Add that into the equation If your Dr spock.



How would you know how *good* you are with any kind of weapon, without any kind of reference point to measure your skill?  You are just PLAYING with your weapons, NOT training.  Training involves LEARNING from a qualified teacher.

Here's an analogy for you: I wake up one morning and decide that I want to become a brain surgeon.  It can't be too hard, since I'm already comfortable with knives, right?  What if I walked up to a hospital and asked them to hire me as a surgeon, since I have experience with knives?  I would probably get laughed out of the hospital.




			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> The Reality of it is that I'm not seeking guidance or approval (Others inputs, views and suggestions are Appreciated even when not right for me/some are right for me)  I'm seeking Knowledge, Help (with my patent), Entertainment (I'm entertained).



Then *why* are you here?  This is a martial arts forum.  Most everyone here is currently involved in the martial arts, or aspiring to become a student in the near future.  This is a forum where people come together to help each LEARN more about their own art and other arts they may not be familiar with.  If you don't have an attitude to LEARN, then what will you possibly gain from this forum?




			
				paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I have a goal To write A journal That I Hope to one day transform to a publishable work. I have a goal to make Martial Arts my bread-winner. And More importantly I have a goal to Continue to Grow as an Individual spiritually.  I also have A goal to Teach others What I learn and Help others to learn on their own. And I believe That to me Part of my Destiny.



Sir...you cannot teach others what you do not know yourself.  No one who is serious about studying a martial art will seek the aid of an individual who doesn't have a single shred of formal training under his/her belt.

Please consider what you really want to do with your life and any kind of training you wish to pursue.  I wish you the best in your search.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 14, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I've used Nunchakus every day for the last 5 Months with very few exceptions Maybe Two days, Still not Mike. I think it would be Logical to say That I am much better Then just about anyone if they put in less then half the hours that I have Regardless of training Method.


No, it would be logical to say that you know how to "bang your nunchakus about." If you had put in a few hours of formal training every week and then practiced every day you might have built some skill over this period.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes I am starting this week training...As a white belt As Id mentioned before...Spirits Are Qualified Teachers...

Quote:
Originally Posted by paulgalactic
The Reality of it is that I'm not seeking guidance or approval (Others inputs, views and suggestions are Appreciated even when not right for me/some are right for me) I'm seeking Knowledge, Help (with my patent), Entertainment (I'm entertained). 

(Others inputs, views and suggestions are Appreciated even when not right for me/some are right for me) <--------------------Why I'm Here To learn

I'm seeking Knowledge, Help (with my patent), Entertainment (I'm entertained). <-------------also Why I'm Here 

Does what I say not make sence the Two of you  at All??? I'm not self taught. I'm not ignorant? I'm alot like you, I don't Believe everything I here. I know what I Know. And today I'm going to continue to share some of it. If you want to read it great if not thats fine to.  If I cut My arm off You will not suffer the consequence.  Why not want me to succeed Why not want me to have a great invention and insite. Want me to do things please don't want me not to do things. Share you opinion on what you think the right way to reach my goals may be. I APPRECIATE IT.  I'm probably not going to do it exactly the way you think i should.  And that shouldn't make a difference to anyone no matter how well they know me. I fight with my Mother about it all the time she thinks i should do alot of things.  and my co-workers in the rubber shop that have been there longer did a little bit then after working with me they started watching to see how i got the work done faster then them.  now their excuses come Pauls 6'3" he has an advantage. I have skill what ever i touch becomes an extention of me.  And Did Learn alot From the people I work with And I Have earned A reputation there.  I haven't yet earned my reputation In Martial Arts YET,  I'm confident that I will. not only because I already have earned reputation to those that have witnessed. 

Spirits are Qualified teachers.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Paul,
     If you're not particularly interested in heeding the advice we give you, why do you ask for it?  All of us have given you the same advice - seek out a qualified teacher (a human) who will teach you.

     You're right in that if you injure yourself none of us will suffer the consequences.  But you would do well to listen to those who have tread further along the path.

     If you refuse to do that, there's nothing more we can do for you except wish you luck in finding whatever it is that you think you're looking for.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jun 16, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> Yes I am starting this week training...As a white belt As Id mentioned before...Spirits Are Qualified Teachers...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by paulgalactic
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok I've taken advice and left advice so we have no missunderstanig.

spirit of the cheetah.  I was useing my 2nd butterfly knife.  and like  most of the time I felt as if i was exactly where i should be. I had been feeling the knife point make contact while i fallowed the natural flow of the knife for awhile now and had realized the it was alot like accupuncture. ( minus the actual puncture)  I noticed that when i'd drop the knife it would land in one of a few possitions. (two 90 degree angles. one 90 and two 45<-- also would stick in the floor alot and a couple other common) when i'd pick it up sometimes it'd be in a continued motion other times i'd use my mind and miss the flow. The best thing happened...the knife flew from my right hand stabbing my left foot...it was ment to. 

I learned several things from the cheetah spirit... A knife was given to me. one inch lock blade with cheetah handle.  it has a flow of its own and i learned about how small light weight things enhanced speed,power, and control. cats paw at the carpet and furniture. I did that to my carpet and later learned to susspend cottonballs between my hands, shoot from hand to hand. float from hand to foot and shoot from hand to foot. its static electricity of course but i learned how to harness it.  got shocked by a burning candle- I don't know that i'd call that grey area. 

The dog is mans Best Friend for a reason...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> Ok I've taken advice and left advice so we have no missunderstanig.
> 
> spirit of the cheetah. I was useing my 2nd butterfly knife. and like most of the time I felt as if i was exactly where i should be. I had been feeling the knife point make contact while i fallowed the natural flow of the knife for awhile now and had realized the it was alot like accupuncture. ( minus the actual puncture) I noticed that when i'd drop the knife it would land in one of a few possitions. (two 90 degree angles. one 90 and two 45<-- also would stick in the floor alot and a couple other common) when i'd pick it up sometimes it'd be in a continued motion other times i'd use my mind and miss the flow. The best thing happened...the knife flew from my right hand stabbing my left foot...it was ment to.
> 
> ...


 


			
				Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Fascinating.


 
paulgalactic

I know this has been said to you before, but I implore you to seek out a qualified teacher, especially if you are playing with Butterfly knives and various other bladed weapons. I do not condone self-training for much and I definitely DO NOT condone it when it comes to real weapons. They can and will injure you.

I will say no more on the subject.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 17, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> spirit of the cheetah.  I was useing my 2nd butterfly knife.  and like  most of the time I felt as if i was exactly where i should be. I had been feeling the knife point make contact while i fallowed the natural flow of the knife for awhile now and had realized the it was alot like accupuncture. ( minus the actual puncture)  I noticed that *when i'd drop the knife* it would land in one of a few possitions. (two 90 degree angles. one 90 and two 45<-- also would stick in the floor alot and a couple other common) when i'd pick it up sometimes it'd be in a continued motion other times i'd use my mind and miss the flow. The best thing happened...*the knife flew from my right hand stabbing my left foot...it was ment to. *



Paul, you're not going to know how effective your techniques are _without the proper training.  _How do you know if you're using the knife correctly?

You're also dropping your knife and getting stabbed on the foot?  You are definitely doing something wrong. * Please stop playing with blades and seek proper instruction before you hurt yourself even more!*


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 17, 2006)

I honestly think Paul would be turned away by most of the knife teachers I know if he tells them how he has been learning from the spirit of Cheetah.

To be blunt, I think that Paul should seek out a therapist and find out how he sounds to other people when he talks like that. A therapist can help him to understand how he appears to others and help correct the impression he gives.

But if I were thinking of him as a student and saw what was posted here, I would refuse him.

Again, if you are not aware of how your communications appear to others, you need to get to a trained professional who can point out these things from an outside perspective.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 18, 2006)

Absolutely right, Don-

     He needs to see a therapist - I don't know of any martial arts teacher who would consider taking on a pupil who talks to spirits of Cheetahs and God knows what else...

     I think we've done all we can here.  If he thinks the blade was meant to stab him in the foot (bad, bad Cheetah), then so be it...:idunno:


----------



## Jenna (Jun 18, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> i'm now to the site, as well as the art. i have been actively practicing for 7 months now. I have no belt, I have no teacher. i have che. and I've met Che, I have also gained knoledge from 5 animal spirits; the butterfly, dragonfly,owl,cheetah,dog(sibieran huskey). I'm considering going to the shao-lin temple to train (in phoenix) yet i'm a lil discouraged in that i sent them an email introducing myself and asking if there was a way to counter the expence of school. I asked for a job because i want to eventually make the art my livelyhood. I've been given a gift from Che, and through the dragonfly, an invention, a wepon. i offered to share it with the temple even though i have yet to file for patent. I speak the truth I am a dragonlibra. I joined Martial art talk. because i'm trying to decide where i will train outside of my moms house. I'm considerind jeet kune do, ninjitsu, and also the shao-lin temple still. I would go anywhere in the world if i believed that is where i should train and had a sponsor. I think many schools are like universities they have knoledge but money becomes more important then the art and spirituallity. I don't want a free ride just some help. I have a job and will pay to study somewhere in town but Where?????????????


hey paulgalactic  I gotta just come right out and ask what I am thinking as I read this.. is this thread a wind-up.. ya know.. Punk'd? Candid Camera? Are we dupes to your delusions? Are you a REAL person or yet another phantom on the forum? I am genuinely interested to know.. if you had mentioned the X-Kan or any of the venerable arts sadly nowadays subjected to sniping and mockery then I would not have given your thread a second notice as it seems there are many ninja phantoms here already .. but paulgalactic.. you seem so genuine.. What say ye? Real person or are you simply a delusion of an addled mind?

Thank you 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## paulgalactic (Jun 18, 2006)

I am Genuine. The fact of the matter is I wouldn't be turned away by most schools because I am humble.  And the truth is most schools try to get anyone in the door that has the funding to pay for it. Again I am starting official class this week.  This doesn't change anything that has happened in my life to date. 

"There comes a time within everyone to close their eyes to what&#8217;s real."-Phil Anselmo

Not Everyone^ I Think I have been clear about my Training plan.  I Have taken much advice From The people here at martial Talk. I have also stated that wish to tell my story here.  Everyone who read the Amityville Horror didn't believe it to be true nor do I expect most people to take my story at face value.  Time will tell.  

I DO NOT PLAY WITH WEPONS.  I learn from them. I am not CARELESS Nor will I ever take a soft shoe step approach into the Art of Fighting/Self Defense. 

How hard is it to pick apart a story that is out of the everyday norm? I will not hold back As I continue to share my story.  Altruism does not mix well with mockery and isn&#8216;t necessary.  Would one Advise me not to continue Knowing the next three Months events to date are equally Fascinating ?  Of course not  because for the condescending  its great comic relief and most who relate would rather not be involved--it could affect ones reputation .  I ask for the benefit of the doubt  I don&#8217;t expect it.  Say What you will I Shall continue.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 19, 2006)

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> I am Genuine. The fact of the matter is I wouldn't be turned away by most schools because I am humble. And the truth is most schools try to get anyone in the door that has the funding to pay for it. Again I am starting official class this week. This doesn't change anything that has happened in my life to date.
> 
> "There comes a time within everyone to close their eyes to whats real."-Phil Anselmo
> 
> ...


Hey paulgalactic  thank you for your reply and maybe you would spare the time please to reply to three simple questions the answers to which would interest me.. particularly light of your sincerity.. 
> what sort of student will you make? 
> what is your attitude or mindset to learning in your chosen martial art? 
> what or how will you benefit from studying and practicing a martial art?

Thank you 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 20, 2006)

paulgalactic, if your your spirit teachers makes you stab yourself in the foot I think you should seriously reconsider your whole approach or stick with the cotton balls. Few _human_ instructors would admit a student who showed up with a bandaged foot and a story like that.


----------



## paulgalactic (Jul 1, 2006)

Jenna Thank you for reading my account and not focusing on things ou of content. To answer your question I am a hungry student. My mindset is I want to learn what is taught so that i can overcome it. I will get the oportunity to spar, I want to fight, and promote my invention. What you have read is not spoken in class, I am a sponge.


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

might be able to help more info


----------

